# Little Milling Job



## bench1holio (Dec 16, 2014)

Heres a little forrest redgum we took down and milled last week. Main trunk yielded 4 barrels 3.5- 4 metres long 1800mm diam, top branches another 4 barrels 1200-1500mm x 3metres.
Also did an Australian cedar with some great grain 1200 diam. Photos arent the best, but you get the idea.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 15


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 16, 2014)

Very cool! Now those are some logs. That's the way to do it, move the mill, not the log. I move logs one board at a time, lol.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 16, 2014)

Pretty cool Ben. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 16, 2014)

Nice wood Ben!!


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 16, 2014)

What a beaut! Chuck


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Dec 16, 2014)

Pretty awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Berserker (Dec 16, 2014)

Wow, that's a big one. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Molokai (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice operation.... hope we see some nice blocks of curly red gum for sale here. I bet @Kevin will be buying it and sending stash curly koa to Croatia...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## daugher12 (Dec 17, 2014)

WOW, that's all I can say!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 17, 2014)

Ben could you get me a shipping quote on that table top?


----------



## justallan (Dec 17, 2014)

Beautiful slabs, ben.
If my little mill ever saw a log like that it would pack up and leave the country without me.
Just curious, how many slabs like the big ones pictured do you get out of each sharpening?


----------



## bench1holio (Dec 18, 2014)

justallan said:


> Beautiful slabs, ben.
> If my little mill ever saw a log like that it would pack up and leave the country without me.
> Just curious, how many slabs like the big ones pictured do you get out of each sharpening?



Allan this log was very clean and cut beautifully, getting two slabs before a touch up on the chain was needed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bench1holio (Dec 18, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Ben could you get me a shipping quote on that table top?



Kevin, the slabs were around 180kg each... so yeah  The bloke that owns them is hoping to get around 2k per slab for the big ones!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 18, 2014)

Every time I see one of these slabbers I get a little closer to talking myself into building one.
This whole thing is a vicious disease. LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Now that's log!


----------

